# Trial arm question



## Frank Hutto (Dec 12, 2007)

Yet another trial arm thread....but I'm looking for something specific :wink:. We have a Gappay 110 Trial arm at the club and it hugs my forearm by my elbow tighter than I like and I don't like the angle of the bitebar (I'd prefer one that angles down just a little more). It's just not comfortable & I feel like I have to make too many adjustments so I'm looking for a different sleeve. 

I remember digging the Belgian arm years ago. I put one on a few weeks back & it was tighter than I remember too , but I'd be willing to deal with it since I like the bitebar angle better. Before I get one though I'm curious what sleeves/models out there have more room in the forearm/elbow region & slightly more of a downward bitebar compared to the Gappay? EuroJoe, Frabo, Schweikert, etc....?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Here you about sleeves. Our club has a couple of old Belgian arms but they are way too tight of sleeve now and on big bitting dogs hard to slip at times. The plastic in the bite bar is breaking down so it lost its stability. The dogs do love to bite this sleeve so, we just deal with it. Gappay makes a wedge trial sleeve called 0117 if I remember right.

We have a guy in our club that is a former body builder and he helps us out and will give bites for the blind search. His fore arms are massive. So he is limited on which sleeve at our club he can use. He just bought a sleeve from total k-9 as they have sleeves that are XL and provide plenty of room. Sleeve was like 130 plus S/H..I think he paid 145 total.Not bad of a sleeve, nice bite angle and handle placement.


----------



## Frank Hutto (Dec 12, 2007)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Here you about sleeves. Our club has a couple of old Belgian arms but they are way too tight of sleeve now and on big bitting dogs hard to slip at times. The plastic in the bite bar is breaking down so it lost its stability. The dogs do love to bite this sleeve so, we just deal with it. Gappay makes a wedge trial sleeve called 0117 if I remember right.
> 
> We have a guy in our club that is a former body builder and he helps us out and will give bites for the blind search. His fore arms are massive. So he is limited on which sleeve at our club he can use. He just bought a sleeve from total k-9 as they have sleeves that are XL and provide plenty of room. Sleeve was like 130 plus S/H..I think he paid 145 total.Not bad of a sleeve, nice bite angle and handle placement.


I wouldn't go as far to say as my forearms as massive, but I have the same problem your buddy does. When I first got into the sport the Belgium arm fit me just fine. I left the sport for 6-7 years & got heavy into lifting and added 30+ lbs....now the Belgium didn't fit like I remembered.

I actually just had the chance to try out a Schweikert 5980. Pretty nice sleeve. Had more room & nicer bite angle for me. Only knock I'd give it was it felt like alot of sleeve, but it wasn't heavy & it moved just fine. I'll check out the 117 & the Total K-9 too.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

If you like the Schweikert 5980...Then you will enjoy SportHund Chase sleeve. Similar to the 5980.. but with a better bite angle similar to the old Belgian Arm. Plenty of room in the sleeve. Easy to put covers on as it has Nylon sewn on the bite bar. It requires a sleeve cover that fits the Schweikert 5980, but just recently discovers Ray Allen single layer jute cover fits this sleeve. 

I bought mine from Ron Marshall on Ebay three years ago and have never had a problem with it. The body builder at our club uses this sleeve alot until he bought his own. Here is Ron marshall Ebay listing. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trial-Sleeve-sc...075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5191560693


The newer arms are not really that different. 

http://www.workingdogsgear.com/ourproducts.html


----------



## Frank Hutto (Dec 12, 2007)

Guess I was late to the party on the Chase. Definitely looks & sounds nice by your description. 

I ended up picking up a Klin 891 or 900 (which ever one goes on your left arm). Anyway, I really like it so far. Plenty of room and similar bite angle to the Belgian as well, but less weight so it moves quicker. One other thing, it is really hard. I can't say I've tired tons of trial arms, but compared to the Gappays, Belgians, Horton, & Schweikerts I've used it is noticebly harder. I broke it out last night and a couple of them who were used to biting a worn in Gappay were like "WTF is this!" at first.:lol: Only knock I can give it is the cover (same brand) could fit a little tighter. Time will tell if it holds up, but so far I really dig it.


----------

